# Birdcage Clocks?



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello,

Picked this up at an auction a couple months back, was looking for info on it. I know very little about birdcage clocks, and all this one has in the way of markings is a single T on the base. Due to my inexperience with these clocks, I am unable to provide a movement shot.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Regox

I know less than you on these things but I do know I like it, well done on your purchase. Unfortunately work gets in the way of auctions these days which my bank account appreciates; one day...


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi, it is a modern foreign import, the market is flooded with these things............ hope you didn't pay too much, the real thing is substantially larger and the clock is underneath and the idea is you hang it up on the ceiling on a chain, the bird sings and bobs about on the hour and the clock face is on the underside, usually around 1780 - 1820, got some pictures somewhere...............


----------



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

Ah well, wasn't expecting an original for the price I paid. The bird does swivel, and it keeps pretty good time. Still happy with the purchase, just for the appeal.


----------

